# What front end/hood is this?



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

Not sure if anyone here follows Formula D (drifting) but Bridgestone has a GTO in the circuit now and I defiantly like the body on it. Now it could be a full custom job, but if anyone knows if there is a company who makes this let me know. Mainly the hood and front bumper don’t really like the wing but I understand its purpose for the car in the images.
Also keeping with the front bumper stuff... any one know where one could find the Vauxhall Monaro VXR body parts that are not replicas in fiberglass? is there any way to get real OEM front/rear bumpers and the spoiler etc...

Any way here are the pictures..
VXR rear...


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats a banshee hood. I got that same one.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

The website is pfyc.com


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> The website is pfyc.com



Thanks
do you have any pictures of it on your car? these things always look different on the general publics vehicals vs their ads or in this car a drift car


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

good show hood. not good for dd.


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

jmd said:


> good show hood. not good for dd.


whys this?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rhys Millen Racing(RMR) used to sale the body kit, hood everything for the GTO. You can find the VXR parts on JHP's website. JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

gm4life said:


> Rhys Millen Racing(RMR) used to sale the body kit, hood everything for the GTO. You can find the VXR parts on JHP's website. JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


Awesome... every thing i needed to know :cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of third brakelights... especially in america.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> I'm not a big fan of third brakelights... especially in america.


Thats a forth brake light.:lol:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Freebs said:


> Awesome... every thing i needed to know :cheers


Really good guys, I called the a coulple times for parts. I got one guy that I could hardly understand because of the heavy aussie accent other than that the costomer service was great.


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

gm4life said:


> Really good guys, I called the a coulple times for parts. I got one guy that I could hardly understand because of the heavy aussie accent other than that the costomer service was great.


I am use to the aussie lingo, I work with a bunch of them at a ski hill here in Canada, and I travel back with them and live with a couple of them in Australia when they go back home..I may have to see if I can scout out some rare monaro parts next time I’m over there and bring them back with me


----------



## carbongoat (Sep 16, 2007)

do not buy the rmr front bumper! i have the front and rear on mine and had to fix it three times now. im in the process of trying to get factory bumpers so i can take them off.


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

carbongoat said:


> do not buy the rmr front bumper! i have the front and rear on mine and had to fix it three times now. im in the process of trying to get factory bumpers so i can take them off.



are you just fixing things from road damage? or just to make them fit?


----------



## carbongoat (Sep 16, 2007)

from pulling into parking lots cuz its so low and sticks out far.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

jmd said:


> good show hood. not good for dd.


just curious why you would say that? I have one on my car (although mine Banshee hood is heavily modified), and I see no problem with it


----------

